# Помогите определиться с аккордеоном.



## AlexandreF (30 Янв 2013)

Здравствуйте уважаемые музыканты,
Помогите пожалуйста определиться с выбором. Я музыкант любитель, играю на рояле и органе, хочу освоить аккордеон. Что можно сказать о качестве современных Weltmeister? Модель Topas 4 немного бу с итальянскими голосами можно купить в пределах 60 тысяч. Или лучше смотреть итальянцев, например Scandalli Polifonico 96 70х-80х годов в хорошем состоянии. Если бы речь шла о выборе рояля, я бы однозначно предпочел старый инструмент, и звук и качество механики лучше. Насколько долго живут аккордеоны? Имеет ли смысл смотреть инструменты 50х-60х годов? Спасибо.


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (30 Янв 2013)

Здравствуйте! На мой вгляд, если финансы позволяют, то лучше итальянца брать, нежели немца. Дело вкуса, конечно, но итальянцы в основном благороднее тембрами, механика просто легендарна. Да и долговечностью они славятся (к примеру, Скандалли Супер-6 можно и 40-летнего брать спокойно, я бы взял)) были б деньги)
В начале месяца смотрел 30-тилетний Скандалли. Простенький довольно, 7/8, с разливчиком, 4-х голосый (3 голоса в разлив, фагот). Залез внутрь - красота! Дерево не просто хорошее, а доставляет эстетическое удовольствие наощупь и визуально, голоса строят, каждый на гвоздике, даже мастика не высохшая, пластична.
Сам лично играю на итальянце, купил 2,5 года назад (новый, правда). За это время пару раз внутрь заглядывал: ради интереса - посмотреть и второй раз чтобы поставить звукосниматель. Используется достаточно интенсивно, но ни один голос не фальшивит. 
Что мне лично не нравится у немцев, так это стремление к удешевлению производственной стоимости. Использовать пластик для изготовления резонатора - не лучшее решение, я так считаю.


----------



## AlexandreF (30 Янв 2013)

А где смотрели? Я в Петербурге нахожусь. 3 голоса не факт что на французский манер настроены, я ищу 8, 8+, 8- по 20 центов. В России я так понимаю таких мало, а на аукционе покупать - хорошо разбираться надо.


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (31 Янв 2013)

Так Вам проще в Европе поискать, раз Вы так близко к ней расположены)) смотрел в Сибири, именно с французским разливом.


----------



## AlexandreF (31 Янв 2013)

Я и смотрю на немецком ebay в основном. Но поскольку разбираюсь слабо требуется помощь. Что можно сказать об этом варианте?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Akkordeon-Scandalli-gebraucht-Polyfonico-96-T-Standort-Sp
eyer-/121057363089?
Дама пишет что аккордеон в полном порядке, после капремонта и настройки. Куплен 3 года назад у преподавателя, это настораживает.


----------



## voldemar-60 (31 Янв 2013)

В общем, правильно, что настораживает. Во-первых, по какому поводу был капремонт, значит было что-то серъезное, во-вторых, сколько ему лет и как с ним обращались до капремонта, поэтому надо хорошо смотреть, что с ним делали в ремонте, компрессию меха и клапанов, механику, особенно левую, голоса.


----------



## AlexandreF (2 Фев 2013)

А что скажете про Hohner Morino? 
Они выпускаются до сих пор, но есть много предложений бу из 50х, 80х, 00 годов. Есть тенденция к снижению качества современных инструментов или марка и сейчас на высоте? Понимаю что чем старше инструмент, тем больше потенциальных проблем, но может есть "золотой" период?


----------



## gofrey_ivanych (2 Фев 2013)

смотря в чьих руках находился инструмент , может быть такое что инструмент как бы он хорош не был хранился неправильно (в сырости итд.) бывает такое что в инструментах встречаются не только насекомые но даже и грызуны. . от модели инструмента это не зависит , все зависит от добрых и заботливых рук хозяина. Однозначно итальянцы лучше немецких инструментов , но есть одна проблема , они очень дорого стоят , хотя чего не жаль для себя любимого )


----------



## Coldyr (2 Фев 2013)

Играл на HOHNER MORINO три года. Брал новым. Инструмент очень хорошего уровня, но смотря с чем сравнивать. По сравнению с Royal Standard, Weltmeister и китайскими моделями HONER, МОРИНО просто супер.

В качестве критики, в MORINO не очень нравилась компрессия, слабый пикколо и бас. Потом HOHNER все-таки держит теперь аккордеоны как второстепенную линейку товаров, в основном фокусируясь на гитарах. Голоса на лучших моделях HOHNER стоят все равно итальянские - CAGNONI. В прошлом году на выставке MusikMesse'12 были очень слабо представленны аккордеоны/баяны HOHNER, "легендарный" HOHNER GOLA вообще не показали. А так хотелось понять, почему за готовый аккордеон GOLA, просят до 20 тыс. Евро. 

В конце концов продал MORINO и взял SCANDALLI SUPER 6, который на мой взгляд на голову выше. Глубокий бас, бархатный фагот, мнгновенный ответ доставляет большое удовольствие от игры на таком инструменте. Ну и конечно, СУПЕР ШЕСТЬ в два раза подороже МОРИНО будет. IMHO.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (3 Фев 2013)

Если Вам надо истинно французский звук, надо помнить, что у французов, кроме розлива, голоса также крепятся к резонаторам без воска, гвоздями на коже, что и создаёт истинный guinguette мюзет. Обычно это делается на кнопочных аккордеонах, но также французские фирмы делают похожие модели для пиано-аккордионистов: Cavagnolo Gala 5 Piano, Maugein Pianibal 37 и Vedette 374, Accordiola ( не путать с бельгийской Аккордиолой ) Modele 016P Special Musette. Подобный инструмент можно также сделать на заказ в Кастельфидардо у фирмы Менгащини ( обойдётся дешевле ).


----------



## AlexandreF (3 Фев 2013)

Собственно французский звук мне уже и не нужен. Нужен инструмент с красивым, мягким пусть негромким но благородным звуком, добротно сделанный, не слишком тяжелый и громоздкий, с удобной, тихой механикой. На котором будет в удовольствие играть самому. Scandalli Super VI конечно замечательный инструмент, но дорогой и пусть лучше на нем играют профессионалы. Hohner Morino по характеру звука мне кажется похож на Scandalli, и бу можно найти за приемлемую цену.


----------



## Coldyr (3 Фев 2013)

В этом случае, МОРИНО будет очень достойным выбором.


----------



## AlexandreF (27 Авг 2013)

Чтобы не создавать новую тему поднял свою прежнюю. По-прежнему выбираю инструмент из старых итальянских в пределах 200 тысяч. Думаю новый за эти деньги будет хуже. Прошу по мере возможности посмотреть варианты и дать совет, на что стоит обратить внимание.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330867622252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m142

3.l2648

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121165170569?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m142

3.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121165262533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m142

3.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300945606306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m142

3.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300947904740?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m142

3.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321130289566?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m142

3.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181202998362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m142

3.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290707276438?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m142

3.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181204534747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m142

3.l2649

здесь 1381 Titano
http://www.libertybellows.com/sales-chamber.html


----------



## любитель (29 Авг 2013)

Хм... братья о чём сыр - бор? Есть ли среди вас такие экстремалы, которые способны купить инструмент не взяв его в руки через е-бэй? Инструмент нужно подержать в руках и поиграть. Рекомендую обратиться к ZET 10. Пор крайней мере потом не придётся локти кусать ( есть такая виртуозная штучка у некоторых покупателей)


----------



## AlexandreF (29 Авг 2013)

Не согласен. Большинство новых итальянских инструментов топ класса изготавливаются на заказ, то есть тоже покупаются не глядя. Что привезли то и берут. А хорошо сохранившийся итальянский аккордеон 70х годов будет на голову выше современного новодела. Возможно сейчас и делают хорошие инструменты, но только по спецзаказу, для известных исполнителей и за большие деньги. А за 150 - 200 тысяч новые инструменты это ширпотреб, который годится только гаммы играть.


----------

